# T. Rice's "Supernatural" Contest & Shaun White



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

*T. Rice's "Supernatural" Contest*

The Supernatural contest will be held in B.C. during February of 2012. The contest is designed to bridge the gap between contest riders and backcountry film stars. 18-20 riders (invite only) will compete on a stage where only the most well-rounded riders can contend.

After reading the interview I couldn't help but wonder how Shaun White will respond. Will he focus his energy starting NOW to prepare for this event? Will he have an "injury"? Will he decline the offer? 

*Travis Rice:* _"We haven't set the official rider list yet (the contest is invite-only), but we've sent a "save the date" to John Jackson, Nicolas Müller, DCP, Jake Blauvelt, Gigi Rüf, Wolle Nyvelt, Lando, Devun Walsh, Pat Moore, Shaun White and a few others. Terje is confirmed. There will be about 18 riders in all."_

The risk Shaun White faces is huge. If his backcountry skills are as inadequate as some say, this inadequacy will be hugely exposed in contrast to Gigi, Muller, Terje, Travis... the whole list! If he were to fail miserably, millions of dollars and a reputation are on the line. I can't wait for the guys on this list (less Shaun) to go off during this contest. The energy will be insane.

If you aren't familiar with this contest, click the link to read T. Rice's interview: Travis Rice and Red Bull present Supernatural, a snowboarding contest - ESPN


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

This has already been posted and discussed in depth

Search feature works, try it


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> This has already been posted and discussed in depth
> 
> Search feature works, try it


I take that back..


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

So has thousands of what boot should I get threads. 

I think this will be interesting. Wondering if it'll be on TV or what.


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> So has thousands of what boot should I get threads.
> 
> I think this will be interesting. Wondering if it'll be on TV or what.


The event will be televised from what I understand.


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll (Feb 2, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> This has already been posted and discussed in depth
> 
> Search feature works, try it


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

*Update*

More about this in the news...

Red Bull Supernatural Snowboarding Contest Coming to Nelson BC Canada -- Red Bull Supernatural Videos -- Red Bull


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/43330-travis-rice-supernatural.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Someone ban this dude for spamming please........


----------

